# What happens when.....



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

you have a group of guys at a Math and Science school who get bored and decide to show off.....

You get this monster:

RRUUNNNNN!!!!!!

HHIIIIIDDDDEEEE!!!!!



That thing was so much fun to play with. Sadly, we only got about 5 launches out of it before the center axle bent too much to really be usable anymore. I've been considering building a new one and modifying the design to make it more stable and longer lasting, but I doubt I will have the time or space to do it any time soon.

Other pics of it and that weekend are here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v280/sgcool195/Stress Fest Senior Year/

see if you can find me in them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Must be high school. When you get to college, you play with rockets.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

GIMME  think of the chaos you could rain


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

It's good to know. Actually I go to a science school and when they get bored they play video games.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

We did rockets in high school too.. nothing too big sadly.

Ya, we played lots of video games as well, but I'd rather build huge siege machines.

Actually, now that I am in college I'm working on building a satellite. I'd call that a nice step up.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

How far did it actually fling stuff?


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

100yards or so. We didn't have a chance to run the numbers to get the optimum distance, and we didn't have the time or funds to may the adjustments either.

We were happy it didn't fall apart on the first launch


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

My old high school makes one of those every year.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Some do. They can be a wonderful educational experience... but sadly after I left no one seems to care about it anymore.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

A future Myth Buster in training.

Jaimie and Adam would be proud.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

hehe, i've been tempted to answer some of their challenges..


----------

